# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mkey v5.0.7 Build 01.JAN.2012

## mohamed73

*Dear  users! do not mistake IMEI changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI  changer because this is Illegal and the are Criminal !*  *We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!    *Goodbye JTAG - Half dead modems can be easy repair by Mkey NOW!*   Mkey SmartFlasher Tool avariable now for beta-tester!.   *Mkey Smart-Flasher Features:*   • Easy Flashing ZTE modems with denied DL mode by one click. World First!  • Repair without JTAG half/dead modems what stay on Download Mode! World First!  • Downgrade/Upgrade/Rebrand modem firmware! World First!  • Repair errors in Encrypted File System World First!  • Repair/Recovery NVM, EFS, AMSS, DBL, OSBL, FSBL and other firmware parts by one click World First!  • Unlock modems with customized firmware by upgrade to other! World First!  • CPU Support for MSM6246/MSM6290 , QSC6240/6270 World First!   Note! Mkey-SmartFlasher option be payed addon, all other rest of all known features free for all Mkey users.           Features:  • Direct Unlock  • NCK-Flashing Code calc  • SPC Code read in 15 secunds   • Clear Input Code counter  • Read/Write NVM - World First & One!  • Repair Network - World First & One!  • Voice Call activations  • Auto - detect Model  • ZTE Modems ISO Flasher/Dumper   • ZTE Modems Enable/Disable autorum for models with All CPU  • Easy interface to use  • Fast Unlocking modem with custimised firmwares 2 secund! - World First & One!  • Direct Repair IMEI - World First & One!  • All Operation no need more thet one DIAG Port ! - World First & One!    ALCATEL [Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI]   01. - Alcatel x020 02. - Alcatel x030 03. - Alcatel x060 04. - Alcatel x070 05. - Alcatel x080 06. - Alcatel x090 07. - Alcatel x100 08. - Alcatel x200 09. - Alcatel x210 10. - Alcatel x215 11. - Alcatel x220 12. - Alcatel x225 13. - Alcatel x228  with all indexes at 'S', 'L', 'X'...   HUAWEI [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation + Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI]   01. - Huawei E155 02. - Huawei E156/E156C 03. - Huawei E155X 04. - Huawei E156X 05. - Huawei E156G 06. - Huawei E160 07. - Huawei E160E 08. - Huawei E160G 09. - Huawei E161 10.- Huawei E166 11.- Huawei E166G 12.- Huawei E169 13.- Huawei E169G 14.- Huawei E170/170G 15.- Huawei E171 16.- Huawei E172/172G 17.- Huawei E173 18.- Huawei E176 19.- Huawei E180 20.- Huawei E180S 21.- Huawei E180G 22.- Huawei E181 23.- Huawei E182  24.- Huawei E182E 25.- Huawei E196 26.- Huawei E216 27.- Huawei E219 28.- Huawei E226 29.- Huawei E230 30.- Huawei E270 31.- Huawei E271 32.- Huawei E272 33.- Huawei E510 34.- Huawei E612 35.- Huawei E618 36.- Huawei E620 37.- Huawei E630 38.- Huawei E630+ 40.- Huawei E660 41.- Huawei E660A 42.- Huawei E800 43.- Huawei E870 44.- Huawei E880 45.- Huawei EG162 46.- Huawei EG162G 47.- Huawei EG602 48.- Huawei EG602G 49.- Huawei E1550 50.- Huawei E1551 51.- Huawei E1552 52.- Huawei E1553 53.- Huawei E1609 54.- Huawei E1612 55.- Huawei E1615 56.- Huawei E1616 57.- Huawei E1630 58.- Huawei E1632 59.- Huawei E1690 60.- Huawei E1692 61.- Huawei E1803 62.- Huawei E1820  63.- Huawei S4011 64.- Huawei K3517  65.- Huawei K3520 66.- Huawei K3710 67.- Huawei UMG181 68.- Huawei EM770 70.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar 71.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar 72.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar 73.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS 74.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar 75.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar 76.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline 77.- Huawei E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  78.- Huawei E153u-1Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  79.- Huawei E153u-1Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil 80.- Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline 81.- Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline 82.- Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat 83.- Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philipines Sun 84.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan 85.- Huawei E219 86.- Huawei E220 87.- Huawei E22X 88.- Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone 89.- Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions]  90.- Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea  91.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea 92.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea 93.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea 94.- Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea 95.- Huawei E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline 96.- Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 97.- Huawei E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 99.- Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines    HUAWEI Routers [Read - Unlock code] Under test  01.- Huawei E5830 02.- Huawei E5832 03.- Huawei E5837 04.- Huawei E5838 05.- Huawei E58XX 06.- Huawei E585   VODAFONE [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation]  01. - Vodafone K2540 02. - Vodafone K3250 03. - Vodafone K3512 04. - Vodafone K3515 05. - Vodafone K3520 06. - Vodafone K3565 07. - Vodafone K3715 08. - Vodafone E3735 09. - Vodafone K3520Z 10. - Vodafone K3565Z 11. - Vodafone K3571Z 12. - Vodafone K3765Z 13. - Vodafone K3570Z 14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt   ZTE MF-Series [Unlock + reset Counters]  1. - ZTE MF100 2. - ZTE MF102 3. - ZTE MF110 4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D 5. - ZTE MF150 6. - ZTE MF170 7. - ZTE MF180/(180S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 8. - ZTE MF190/MF190A/(190S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 9. - ZTE MF210 10. - ZTE MF330 11. - ZTE MF330+ 12. - ZTE MF332 13. - ZTE MF335 14. - ZTE MF616 15. - ZTE MF620 16. - ZTE MF622 17. - ZTE MF622+ 18. - ZTE MF626 19. - ZTE MF627 20. - ZTE MF627+ 21. - ZTE MF628 22. - ZTE MF630 23. - ZTE MF630+ 24. - ZTE MF631 25. - ZTE MF633 26. - ZTE MF633+ 27. - ZTE MF633bp 28. - ZTE MF635 29. - ZTE MF636 30. - ZTE MF637 31. - ZTE MF637U 32. - ZTE MF639 33. - ZTE MF645 34. - ZTE MF662 35. - ZTE MF668 36. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar 37. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar 38. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS 39. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First! 40. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline 41. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline 42. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 43. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice 44. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  45. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline  46. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline  47. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline  48. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline  49. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini 50. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  51. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline  52. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  53. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam  54. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam  55. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philipines SmartBro  56. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  57. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline [Только для реальных пацанов!]  58. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22    ZTE Routers [Direct Unlock, R/W NVM]   01.- ZTE AC30 02.- ZTE MF10 02.- ZTE MF23 03.- ZTE MF30     Pantech GSM-WCDMA [Unlock]  01. - Pantech - UM190  NOVATEL GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]  01. - Novatel - MC950D 02. - Novatel - MC990D  CDMA Modems at MSM6800 - QSC60xx[SPC Unlock CODE Reader] *- World First & One!*  01. - Novatel - U760 02. - Novatel - U720 03. - Novatel - U727 04. - Novatel - EX720 05. - Cmotech - U680 06. - Vertex Wireless - VW240 07. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 All versions! 08. - Cmotech - U301 4G   SIERRA GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Code Reader]  01. - Sierra 881 Pcmci 02. - Sierra 881USB Connect 03. - Sierra 881U 04. - Sierra 881E 05. - Sierra 881AirCard 06. - Sierra MC8781 07. - Sierra MC8781G 08. - Sierra MC875U   OPTION GT GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]   01. - Option GT 3G 02. - Option GT 3G+ 03. - Option GT 3G Quad 04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite 05. - Option Icon 210 06. - Option Icon 225  Aiko Onda GSM-WCDMA - ZTE based. Unbranded. [Unlock + reset Counters]  01 - Aiko 82D 02 - Aiko 83D Vivo 03 - Onda 65   Toshiba. [Read NCK Logger]  01 - Toshiba G450  MyWave MOMO DESIGNE 3G [Unlock Code Reader]  01. - MD@ 02. - MD@ Revo 03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test) 04. - MD 4GB(undet test)   *All Standalone !*  *No Internet !*  *No Logs!*   *No CreditS!*  *No Server !*    *B.R. Mkey & TestBox2 team !*

----------


## hamosh

مشكووووووووووورووووووروووورl

----------


## haythamfatahal

جارى التجربه

----------


## jomido

مشكووووووووووورووووووروووورl

----------


## ATALASS

Merci

----------


## ozzyset2005

ghjkh 

> ghf  *Dear users! do not mistake IMEI changer and IMEI Repair! we not produce IMEI changer because this is Illegal and the are Criminal !*  *We make direct IMEI repair! This method working for Repair IMEI after JTAG or deffective or failure software in your modems !!!*   *We also inform you about what we do not accept any responsibility for you for the damage* *you harm or loss as the first and third parties!*     Many boxes have world first , but now we say - The One!    *Goodbye JTAG - Half dead modems can be easy repair by Mkey NOW!*   Mkey SmartFlasher Tool avariable now for beta-tester!.   *Mkey Smart-Flasher Features:*   • Easy Flashing ZTE modems with denied DL mode by one click. World First!  • Repair without JTAG half/dead modems what stay on Download Mode! World First!  • Downgrade/Upgrade/Rebrand modem firmware! World First!  • Repair errors in Encrypted File System World First!  • Repair/Recovery NVM, EFS, AMSS, DBL, OSBL, FSBL and other firmware parts by one click World First!  • Unlock modems with customized firmware by upgrade to other! World First!  • CPU Support for MSM6246/MSM6290 , QSC6240/6270 World First!   Note! Mkey-SmartFlasher option be payed addon, all other rest of all known features free for all Mkey users.           Features:  • Direct Unlock  • NCK-Flashing Code calc  • SPC Code read in 15 secunds   • Clear Input Code counter  • Read/Write NVM - World First & One!  • Repair Network - World First & One!  • Voice Call activations  • Auto - detect Model  • ZTE Modems ISO Flasher/Dumper   • ZTE Modems Enable/Disable autorum for models with All CPU  • Easy interface to use  • Fast Unlocking modem with custimised firmwares 2 secund! - World First & One!  • Direct Repair IMEI - World First & One!  • All Operation no need more thet one DIAG Port ! - World First & One!    ALCATEL [Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI]   01. - Alcatel x020 02. - Alcatel x030 03. - Alcatel x060 04. - Alcatel x070 05. - Alcatel x080 06. - Alcatel x090 07. - Alcatel x100 08. - Alcatel x200 09. - Alcatel x210 10. - Alcatel x215 11. - Alcatel x220 12. - Alcatel x225 13. - Alcatel x228  with all indexes at 'S', 'L', 'X'...   HUAWEI [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation + Unlock Code Calculator by IMEI]   01. - Huawei E155 02. - Huawei E156/E156C 03. - Huawei E155X 04. - Huawei E156X 05. - Huawei E156G 06. - Huawei E160 07. - Huawei E160E 08. - Huawei E160G 09. - Huawei E161 10.- Huawei E166 11.- Huawei E166G 12.- Huawei E169 13.- Huawei E169G 14.- Huawei E170/170G 15.- Huawei E171 16.- Huawei E172/172G 17.- Huawei E173 18.- Huawei E176 19.- Huawei E180 20.- Huawei E180S 21.- Huawei E180G 22.- Huawei E181 23.- Huawei E182  24.- Huawei E182E 25.- Huawei E196 26.- Huawei E216 27.- Huawei E219 28.- Huawei E226 29.- Huawei E230 30.- Huawei E270 31.- Huawei E271 32.- Huawei E272 33.- Huawei E510 34.- Huawei E612 35.- Huawei E618 36.- Huawei E620 37.- Huawei E630 38.- Huawei E630+ 40.- Huawei E660 41.- Huawei E660A 42.- Huawei E800 43.- Huawei E870 44.- Huawei E880 45.- Huawei EG162 46.- Huawei EG162G 47.- Huawei EG602 48.- Huawei EG602G 49.- Huawei E1550 50.- Huawei E1551 51.- Huawei E1552 52.- Huawei E1553 53.- Huawei E1609 54.- Huawei E1612 55.- Huawei E1615 56.- Huawei E1616 57.- Huawei E1630 58.- Huawei E1632 59.- Huawei E1690 60.- Huawei E1692 61.- Huawei E1803 62.- Huawei E1820  63.- Huawei S4011 64.- Huawei K3517  65.- Huawei K3520 66.- Huawei K3710 67.- Huawei UMG181 68.- Huawei EM770 70.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.00.174 Ukraine KyivStar 71.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.02.174 Ukraine KyivStar 72.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.174 Ukraine KyivStar 73.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.222 Ukraine MTS 74.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.174 Ukraine KyivStar 75.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.15.222 Ukraine KyivStar 76.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.12.03.161 Russia VIP Beeline 77.- Huawei E1552 Customized Firmware 11.608.13.10.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  78.- Huawei E153u-1Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Philipines Globe tattoo [Under Test]  79.- Huawei E153u-1Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.272 Egypt Mobinil 80.- Huawei E150 Customized Firmware 11.609.82.02.161 Russia Beeline 81.- Huawei E160G Customized Firmware 11.608.11.02.161 Russia Beeline 82.- Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.01.135 Egypt Etisalat 83.- Huawei E153U-1 Customized Firmware 11.609.16.00.201 Philipines Sun 84.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.11.00 Beeline Tadjikistan 85.- Huawei E219 86.- Huawei E220 87.- Huawei E22X 88.- Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.592 Metfone 89.- Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.00.356 India Idea [Two sub-versions]  90.- Huawei E1732 Customized Firmware 11.126.16.01.356 India Idea  91.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.608.14.00.356 India Idea 92.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.02.356 India Idea 93.- Huawei E1550 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.03.356 India Idea 94.- Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.20.11.356 India Idea 95.- Huawei E171 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.161 Russia Beeline 96.- Huawei E173 Customized Firmware 11.126.15.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 97.- Huawei E1752 Customized Firmware 11.126.11.00.94 SafariCom Kenya 99.- Huawei E153 Customized Firmware 11.609.18.00.158 Globe Philipines    HUAWEI Routers [Read - Unlock code] Under test  01.- Huawei E5830 02.- Huawei E5832 03.- Huawei E5837 04.- Huawei E5838 05.- Huawei E58XX 06.- Huawei E585   VODAFONE [Unlock + reset Counters+Voice activation]  01. - Vodafone K2540 02. - Vodafone K3250 03. - Vodafone K3512 04. - Vodafone K3515 05. - Vodafone K3520 06. - Vodafone K3565 07. - Vodafone K3715 08. - Vodafone E3735 09. - Vodafone K3520Z 10. - Vodafone K3565Z 11. - Vodafone K3571Z 12. - Vodafone K3765Z 13. - Vodafone K3570Z 14. - Vodafone K3765 Customized Firmware 11.126.03.10.37 Vdf Egypt   ZTE MF-Series [Unlock + reset Counters]  1. - ZTE MF100 2. - ZTE MF102 3. - ZTE MF110 4. - ZTE MF112/MF112D 5. - ZTE MF150 6. - ZTE MF170 7. - ZTE MF180/(180S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 8. - ZTE MF190/MF190A/(190S_unlocked_with_smartFlasher) 9. - ZTE MF210 10. - ZTE MF330 11. - ZTE MF330+ 12. - ZTE MF332 13. - ZTE MF335 14. - ZTE MF616 15. - ZTE MF620 16. - ZTE MF622 17. - ZTE MF622+ 18. - ZTE MF626 19. - ZTE MF627 20. - ZTE MF627+ 21. - ZTE MF628 22. - ZTE MF630 23. - ZTE MF630+ 24. - ZTE MF631 25. - ZTE MF633 26. - ZTE MF633+ 27. - ZTE MF633bp 28. - ZTE MF635 29. - ZTE MF636 30. - ZTE MF637 31. - ZTE MF637U 32. - ZTE MF639 33. - ZTE MF645 34. - ZTE MF662 35. - ZTE MF668 36. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine KyivStar 37. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_UAKVSP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine KyivStar 38. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_MTSUAP671A1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine MTS 39. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_TMOP671A1V1.0.0B01 Poland IDEA - World First! 40. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B03 Ukraine Beeline 41. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUAP671A1V1.0.0B02 Ukraine Beeline 42. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP671A1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline 43. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_KPKVSP679M1V1.0.0B01 Ukraine Djuice 44. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  45. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline  46. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B04 Russia Beeline  47. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 Russia Beeline  48. - ZTE MF626 Customized Firmware BD_BLNP673M3V1.0.1B04 New Russia Beeline  49. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Mini 50. - ZTE MOMO Design MD@ Plus  51. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_BLNUZP671A1V1.0.0B01 Uzbekistan Beeline  52. - ZTE MF170 Customized Firmware BD_BEELINEP679M1V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  53. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A1V1.0.1B02 Vietnam  54. - ZTE MF110 Customized Firmware BD_VNVIEP671A2V1.0.0B01 Vietnam  55. - ZTE MF100 Customized Firmware BD_SMTP671A1V1.0.0B02 Philipines SmartBro  56. - ZTE MF631 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF631F3V1.0.0B02 Russia Beeline  57. - ZTE MF190 Customized Firmware BD_RUBLNMF190V1.0.0B01 Russia Beeline [Только для реальных пацанов!]  58. - ZTE MF180 Customized Firmware BD_BLNMF180V1.0.0B03 Russia Beeline JUL 01 201016:41:22    ZTE Routers [Direct Unlock, R/W NVM]   01.- ZTE AC30 02.- ZTE MF10 02.- ZTE MF23 03.- ZTE MF30     Pantech GSM-WCDMA [Unlock]  01. - Pantech - UM190  NOVATEL GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]  01. - Novatel - MC950D 02. - Novatel - MC990D  CDMA Modems at MSM6800 - QSC60xx[SPC Unlock CODE Reader] *- World First & One!*  01. - Novatel - U760 02. - Novatel - U720 03. - Novatel - U727 04. - Novatel - EX720 05. - Cmotech - U680 06. - Vertex Wireless - VW240 07. - Novatel - MiFi 2200 All versions! 08. - Cmotech - U301 4G   SIERRA GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Code Reader]  01. - Sierra 881 Pcmci 02. - Sierra 881USB Connect 03. - Sierra 881U 04. - Sierra 881E 05. - Sierra 881AirCard 06. - Sierra MC8781 07. - Sierra MC8781G 08. - Sierra MC875U   OPTION GT GSM-WCDMA [Unlock + Reset Counters]   01. - Option GT 3G 02. - Option GT 3G+ 03. - Option GT 3G Quad 04. - Option GT Fusion Quad Lite 05. - Option Icon 210 06. - Option Icon 225  Aiko Onda GSM-WCDMA - ZTE based. Unbranded. [Unlock + reset Counters]  01 - Aiko 82D 02 - Aiko 83D Vivo 03 - Onda 65   Toshiba. [Read NCK Logger]  01 - Toshiba G450  MyWave MOMO DESIGNE 3G [Unlock Code Reader]  01. - MD@ 02. - MD@ Revo 03. - MD@ Gialla Blu Grigia (undet test) 04. - MD 4GB(undet test)    *All Standalone !*   *No Internet !*   *No Logs!*    *No CreditS!*   *No Server !*    *B.R. Mkey & TestBox2 team !*

----------


## ozzyset2005

thank you

----------


## mrady2000

أين روابط التنزيل

----------

